# 配置usb显示 失败

## shulei

1：使用参考文档：http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/DisplayLink#One_X-Server

2：运行./.displaylink.sh 日志如下：

[   607.168] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.2

Release Date: 2012-05-29

[   607.168] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   607.168] Build Operating System: Linux 3.4.0-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[   607.168] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.4.0-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Jul 13 10:10:44 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

[   607.168] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[   607.169] Build Date: 13 July 2012  10:55:20AM

[   607.169]  

[   607.169] Current version of pixman: 0.26.0

[   607.169] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   607.169] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   607.169] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Sun Jul 15 08:30:14 2012

[   607.211] (++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.DL"

[   607.211] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   607.251] (==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

[   607.251] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)

[   607.251] (**) |   |-->Monitor "DisplayLinkMonitor"

[   607.289] (**) |   |-->Device "DisplayLinkDevice"

[   607.289] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   607.289] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   607.289] (**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "True"

[   607.289] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

[   607.289] (**) Option "AutoEnableDevices" "false"

[   607.289] (**) Not automatically adding devices

[   607.289] (**) Not automatically enabling devices

[   607.350] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   607.350] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   607.350] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   607.350] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   607.350] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   607.350] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   607.350] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   607.350] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   607.350] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   607.350] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   607.350] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[   607.351] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   607.351] (==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   607.351] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules,/usr/lib/xorg/modules/input,/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers"

[   607.351] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f5580

[   607.351] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   607.351] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   607.351] 	X.Org Video Driver: 12.0

[   607.351] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[   607.351] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[   607.351] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27ae:103c:30d5 rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0400000/524288, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0480000/262144, I/O @ 0x00003000/8

[   607.352] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:103c:30d5 rev 3, Mem @ 0xf0500000/524288

[   607.352] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   607.352] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[   607.352] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[   607.352] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[   607.352] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[   607.352] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[   607.352] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[   607.352] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   607.433] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[   607.433] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.433] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 0.4.2

[   607.433] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[   607.433] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   607.433] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   607.451] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.451] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.7.0

[   607.451] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   607.451] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[   607.451] (II) LoadModule: "egalax"

[   607.451] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/egalax_drv.so

[   607.477] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/egalax_drv.so: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/egalax_drv.so: undefined symbol: xf86GetMotionEvents

[   607.477] (II) UnloadModule: "egalax"

[   607.477] (II) Unloading egalax

[   607.477] (EE) Failed to load module "egalax" (loader failed, 7)

[   607.477] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   607.477] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   607.498] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.498] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   607.498] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   607.498] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   607.498] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   607.498] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   607.498] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   607.498] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   607.498] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   607.498] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   607.498] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   607.498] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   607.498] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   607.505] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.505] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   607.505] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   607.505] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   607.505] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   607.505] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   607.505] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   607.529] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.529] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   607.529] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   607.529] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   607.529] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   607.529] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   607.529] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   607.540] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.540] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   607.540] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   607.540] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   607.540] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   607.540] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   607.540] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   607.565] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.565] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   607.565] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   607.565] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   607.565] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   607.565] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   607.571] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.571] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.2.0

[   607.571] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[   607.571] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   607.571] (II) LoadModule: "displaylink"

[   607.571] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module displaylink

[   607.571] (II) UnloadModule: "displaylink"

[   607.571] (II) Unloading displaylink

[   607.571] (EE) Failed to load module "displaylink" (module does not exist, 0)

[   607.571] (II) LoadModule: "void"

[   607.571] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/void_drv.so

[   607.586] (II) Module void: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   607.586] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.4.0

[   607.586] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   607.586] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[   607.586] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[   607.586] (++) using VT number 12

[   607.586] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[   607.586] (EE) No devices detected.

[   607.586] 

Fatal server error:

[   607.586] no screens found

[   607.586] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   607.586] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.

[   607.586] 

3：udlfb显示已加载

localhost log # lsmod | grep "udlfb"

udlfb                   8838  0 

4：dmesg 信息

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    1.948104] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    1.999302] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 high speed

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    1.999313] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.050050] usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.102301] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 high speed

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.102306] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:2 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.147550] psmouse serio4: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 6.3, id: 0x1a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000/0x0

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.165460] usb 1-2: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.165466] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=2514

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.167281] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.168941] usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.168945] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.169091] usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.169234] hub 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.169240] hub 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.169245] hub 1-2:1.0: USB hub found

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.171077] hub 1-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.172843] hub 1-2:1.0: compound device; port removable status: FRRR

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.172846] hub 1-2:1.0: individual port power switching

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.172848] hub 1-2:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.172973] hub 1-2:1.0: TT per port

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.172979] hub 1-2:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.172984] hub 1-2:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.173196] hub 1-2:1.0: local power source is good

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.173202] hub 1-2:1.0: enabling power on all ports

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.173718] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.173762] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.190754] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input5

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.195934] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.197615] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.199453] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.201048] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.202634] md: autorun ...

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.204212] md: ... autorun DONE.

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.243699] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.243795] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.243813] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.248509] Freeing unused kernel memory: 444k freed

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.250318] Write protecting the kernel text: 6380k

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.251941] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2028k

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.273207] hub 1-2:1.0: port 1: status 0101 change 0001

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.273453] hub 1-2:1.0: port 2: status 0101 change 0001

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.373056] usb 1-2: link qh256-0001/f5d5bec0 start 1 [1/0 us]

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.373093] hub 1-2:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0006 evt 0000

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.373213] hub 1-2:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.384206] hub 1-2:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.446214] usb 1-2.1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.459203] hub 1-2:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.533969] usb 1-2.1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.534206] usb 1-2.1: default language 0x0409

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.534829] usb 1-2.1: udev 3, busnum 1, minor = 2

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.534834] usb 1-2.1: New USB device found, idVendor=0eef, idProduct=0001

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.536479] usb 1-2.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.538050] usb 1-2.1: Product: USB TouchController

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.539640] usb 1-2.1: Manufacturer: eGalax Inc.

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.541327] kworker/u:6 used greatest stack depth: 6920 bytes left

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.542903] usb 1-2.1: usb_probe_device

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.542907] usb 1-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.543455] usb 1-2.1: adding 1-2.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.543618] usbhid 1-2.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.543624] usbhid 1-2.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.546661] input: eGalax Inc. USB TouchController as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-2/1-2.1/1-2.1:1.0/input/input6

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.548691] input: eGalax Inc. USB TouchController as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-2/1-2.1/1-2.1:1.0/input/input7

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.550674] generic-usb 0003:0EEF:0001.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v2.10 Pointer [eGalax Inc. USB TouchController] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-2.1/input0

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.552376] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.552584] hub 1-2:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.563202] hub 1-2:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.625209] usb 1-2.2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.638201] hub 1-2:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.713708] usb 1-2.2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.714210] usb 1-2.2: default language 0x0409

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.716086] usb 1-2.2: udev 4, busnum 1, minor = 3

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.716092] usb 1-2.2: New USB device found, idVendor=17e9, idProduct=02a9

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.717966] usb 1-2.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.719699] usb 1-2.2: Product: LILLIPUT USB Monitor

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.721392] usb 1-2.2: Manufacturer: DisplayLink

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.723096] usb 1-2.2: SerialNumber: 89690946

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.724938] usb 1-2.2: usb_probe_device

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.724943] usb 1-2.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.725586] usb 1-2.2: adding 1-2.2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.725788] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.725827] hub 1-2:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0002

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    2.954064] usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    3.031712] kbd_mode used greatest stack depth: 6752 bytes left

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    3.070431] loadkeys used greatest stack depth: 5844 bytes left

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    3.072297] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 5656 bytes left

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost [    4.431483] udevd[1134]: starting version 171

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.810713] udlfb 1-2.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.810718] udlfb 1-2.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.810721] DisplayLink device attached

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.811033] ret control msg 0: 4 1501fffffff1

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.894092] EDID XRES 800 YRES 480

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.894099] INIT VIDEO 0 800 480

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.894467] ret control msg 1 (STD_CHANNEL): 16

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.894577] ret bulk 2: 156 156

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.894701] ret bulk 3: 0

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.894705] found valid mode...34482

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.895080] screen base allocated !!!

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.895485] colormap allocated

Jul 15 08:20:16 localhost kernel: [    5.902257] usbcore: registered new interface driver udlfb

求高人帮忙！

----------

## heroxbd

你用的是 x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev 还是 x11-drivers/xf86-video-displaylink?

----------

